
Show HN: Create a beautiful timeline for your product updates and roadmap - attacomsian
https://www.openmilestone.com/
======
attacomsian
Open Milestone can help you share your product frequent updates, milestones,
new features and more with your users. It can help you create your product
roadmap and let your customers vote what they want. It is helpful for product
managers to decide what features are most desirable and what to build next.
Open Milestone offers a built-in email notifications system to get your users
more engaged with your product and to keep them up-to-date about requested
features. Your customers can opt-in to receive notifications whenever you
share a new update.

Your feedback is welcome.

